# [video] 2x2 PBL Fingertricks



## mistressofnone (May 23, 2012)

[youtubehd]hw7FrO7EtXM&feature=plcp[/youtubehd]




yep, this really helped me, hope this can help you too !


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Jun 11, 2012)

Why not Using R'2U'F2 U2 R'2U'F2 for the second case - it avoids B2 and is even 1 move shorter.

For the first case I prefer R2U'R2U' D' R2U'R'2 while yours R'2U'F2 U2 R2U'R'2F2 is aslo nice.


----------

